# Midbass: Audiofrog GB vs. Audiofrog GS



## achuffrj (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey guys I'm planning on installing an AF front stage in my 2016 F150. Im torn between putting GB60s or GS690s in the front doors. I'm curious if anyone has any experience with these woofers and what they'd recommend. The stock f150 speaker is a 6x9 so the GS690 would be an easier install and more cost effective (pretty significantly) but I'm trying to go for the best SQ build for my ability. Opinions regarding 6x9 vs 6.5/6.75s speakers in general seem to be pretty split down the middle. I just wanted to see if anyone has compared these drivers directly. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd definitely take the displacement upgrade of the 6x9.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Much larger area with there 690 if you can fit them. 221cm³ vs 122cm³

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauian (Jul 25, 2019)

Can’t go wrong with either. Depending on orientation (if they are oriented so the 9 inch axis is facing your listening position), you may run into beaming issues more with the gs690 if you are running them in a 2-way setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauian (Jul 25, 2019)

MrGreen83 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

So the surface area is a wash due to excursion capability.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## achuffrj (Apr 11, 2020)

MrGreen83 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, amazing find that is about the best possible explanation I could've gotten considering its coming from the man himself. I plan on running a 3-Way active setup along with GB25's and GB10's so from a budget standpoint I think i'm going to go with the GS690's for now and perhaps upgrade to the GB60's in the future. I'm also not too confident on my tuning abilities in a 3-way system so I figured I'd start with the cheaper 6x9's and figure it out from there. I appreciate all your responses.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

MrGreen83 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you can't really argue with that. I take back what I said before. Can I have a mulligan?

The GB60 is the better choice.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gijoe said:


> I'd definitely take the displacement upgrade of the 6x9.


Except its not a displacement upgrade. You're forgetting to account for linear Xmax. I use both regularly. Gb60, no questions asked. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

oh crap, does this mean i need to upgrade my GS690's to GB60?  LOL


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It only makes sense else people would be dumping the GB for the GS especially for the lower cost. However, if cost was truly a factor, I still would not overlook the GS. Has pretty good specs compared to others in its tier, but OP wants the best... get the GB. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> oh crap, does this mean i need to upgrade my GS690's to GB60?  LOL


Yep.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I would think that the GS60 would be more appropriate to compare to the GS690. The GB60 is a whole nother level of quality (and price!) - whereas the GS60 is on the same "level" as the GS690, both in terms of "speaker line" and price.

I also did notice that Andy mentioned that the GB60 is a "better" option "if your budget will allow *and* you're using lots of power". He mentions the GS690 is a great choice if you are running "75 watts or so". It just sounds like a lot of the benefits of the GB60 are mainly applicable if you are running a high-power system. If you are running a system with 75 watts or less, is the GB60 really _that_ much "better"? Will you even be able to take advantage of the extra "Xmax" that it provides? 

The term "better" is very subjective as well. What's "better" for one person, may not be "better" for someone else. The GS690 seems to play lower than the GS60 and the GB60, at least according to the published frequency response specs - so if running your midbass speakers low is something that is important to you - and you run a system with less that 75W, maybe the GS690 is the "better" option for you (especially when you take cost into account).  

Personally, if I ever upgrade my door speakers to Audiofrog speakers, I'd probably go with the GS690 myself. I don't use a big sub in the trunk (just a small under-seat sub), so I do run my door midbass speakers pretty low - and I like how it compliments the under-seat sub - _and_ my system is only 75W per channel.

Just my two cents (as if anyone actually asked).


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

He had me at, " The GB60 is one of the lowest-distortion midbass drivers available". High power, low power, etc...doesn't matter. That kind of terminology from an elite guy like Andy W. carries a lot of weight.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Except its not a displacement upgrade. You're forgetting to account for linear Xmax. I use both regularly. Gb60, no questions asked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


After seeing the huge excursion advantage, and power handling ability, I changed my stance. See the comment just above yours. I didn't expect such a huge difference between the GB60 and the GS690.

Now Andy just needs to make a GB690.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gijoe said:


> After seeing the huge excursion advantage, and power handling ability, I changed my stance. See the comment just above yours. I didn't expect such a huge difference between the GB60 and the GS690.
> 
> Now Andy just needs to make GB690.


Pretty nuts for a 6.5, let alone one that can also do 2 way 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

I run GB60s now and ran the GS690s in my previous build. The GB60 is a better driver in every respect, in my opinion. I did get best results when providing significantly more (double) the power to the GBs than the GSs.

The most notable difference was a notable decrease in audible distortion. I don’t feel that I lost any volume or impact due to the decrease in surface area. As was mentioned above, displacement is a product of both Sd and excursion, so “more surface area” isn’t the only consideration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 2, 2016)

chesapeakesoja said:


> I did get best results when providing significantly more (double) the power to the GBs than the GSs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious how much power you are using. I'm starting off with 75 watt rms, but debating a second amp to have more potential power/headroom (200 watts) on hand for the GB60s. I still have to finish install this week to see if I really need more power or not since I don't plan on listening at high volumes (just louder than stock is good enough for me anymore).

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

I was giving the GS690s around 100w and I'm feeding the GB60s about 200w. No issues at all. They sound great.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Must...resist...GS690 => GB60 upgrade...


----------



## brandom79 (Apr 10, 2020)

I was planning on getting the 690's, gs25's for the dash, and gs10 for sail panel in my sienna powered active by an audiocontrol D-6.1200. Is the 125W RMS too much for each of these speakers? I also have a lightly used pair of boston z6s with crossover but one of the 6.5s makes a buzz and i dont know how to fix.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't see an issue with that power unless you're careless with gain settings & max volume levels. You won't reach such power levels on mids and tweets during normal listening, but on a midbass it might..... might have bursts in that range. Still, even a cheap driver can handle it if tuned right. You'll be fine.

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

brandom79 said:


> I was planning on getting the 690's, gs25's for the dash, and gs10 for sail panel in my sienna powered active by an audiocontrol D-6.1200. Is the 125W RMS too much for each of these speakers? I also have a lightly used pair of boston z6s with crossover but one of the 6.5s makes a buzz and i dont know how to fix.


Nope just power them responsibly.


----------



## brandom79 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey thanks for the replies guys! Im noob. Do you guys know anyone who could fix my 6.5" Boston acoustics Z6?


----------



## Jbrettk123 (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow,  Why am I just now seeing this thread??? I am not trying to jack the thread but I just purchased a replacement Midbass for my current SI TM65 MKIII’s midbass yesterday evening from Jerry, a member on DIYMA who is the best seller on this site IMO.

The MKIII’s just didn’t sound right, w little to no bass, very bad distortion, and clearly a QC issue.It was 100% the speaker.

Jerry replied within minutes and I got pricing on both, and purchased the GS690’s over the GB60’s. The GB60’s were more than double the price, and the factory location originally housed a 6x9 in the front doors, so it seemed like a no brainer. I’ve already invested more $ than I was planning on this install. However, I’ll be running 210 watts to the 690’s. Should I try and call him, and see about the GB 60’s??
I was discussing this and looking for info on this matter all last night


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Why not try that first? You might be perfectly happy


----------



## Jbrettk123 (Mar 3, 2017)

dcfis said:


> Why not try that first? You might be perfectly happy


Oh, I’m going too!!
I think doing from what I had, will be a significant upgrade. As long as they have comparable to the Hertz HSK XL’s (Previous Midbass in last truck) I will be over the moon!!
Especially with the money that I saved. Hopefully I don’t see any reason to upgrade again.


----------



## Jbrettk123 (Mar 3, 2017)

dcfis said:


> Why not try that first? You might be perfectly happy


Do you think 210 watts from the Zero 4 will be too much?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Of course not


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

As long as you use the power responsibly it will be amazing.


----------



## tfunk182 (Jun 3, 2019)

How does the GS60 compare to the GB60. Would the GS60 be a noticeable upgrade over a JL C2-650?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Audiofrog > JL Audio.....either way u go. Willing to bet even the entry level G60s sound better lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob4607 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am curious to what the GB60’s would be compared to my JL ZR800’s that I have in the doors of my tundra? Specially if one goes out since you basically can’t find then anywhere.

May have to try the GS690s in the doors of the new sequoia though for the grocery getter / kid hauler, they sound promising. 

Before the ZR800s I tried the morel coax 6x9’s and the Polk MM691’s and did not like either of them much less the Polk pushing the grills out like crazy.

id really like to find a backup for the ZR800s, the original goal was to have a ZR800 and a ZR650 in each door but that hasn’t worked out. Need a fabricator that can build them first of all, secondly I don’t want to spend a grand per door panel and then be stuck with a hole


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

ZR800 are beasts


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Double post


----------

